# Nik viveza with lightroom



## foquito (Aug 26, 2013)

This is my first post and I will be very happy if someone could help me.
I have been using lightroom 4 with Nik software without any problems. Last week, after a few weeks, I tried to develop a picture with Viveza and I realize that the colors of the picture when I edit it in Viveza changed completely. For instance, all what is red become green and things like that. But I don´t do anything and when I return to lightroom the picture remains unchanged (with the same colors it has before editing it in Viveza).
I installed the viveza again but the same happens.
I think that this might happen to another person.
Thanks in advanced


----------



## Mark Sirota (Sep 2, 2013)

I'd guess this might be a corrupt monitor profile, but that's really just a wild guess. If you calibrate your monitor, try re-calibrating.


----------



## foquito (Sep 2, 2013)

Mark Sirota said:


> I'd guess this might be a corrupt monitor profile, but that's really just a wild guess. If you calibrate your monitor, try re-calibrating.


I could use viveza and dfine without problems as plugins of Photochop. As plugins of lightroom the problem already exists.


----------

